# who makes good protective leg chaps



## brown down (Apr 18, 2013)

anyone know who makes real good protective leg chaps from say the ankle to the groin? 

with the mill i built, i would feel real comfortable wearing some protective gear if any of the chains break loose and decide to whip after me! I am one of those people that would rather be safe than sorry! 

can't put a guard on it well still pondering that but even so, i would like to find something pretty reliable regardless of me running the mill or not, i usually fell trees alone deep in the bush! 

Its really a comfort level of safety, 
they have to be mobile just incase i have to make a break for it dropping a tree!!!

thanks jeff


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 18, 2013)

brown down said:


> anyone know who makes real good protective leg chaps from say the ankle to the groin?
> 
> with the mill i built, i would feel real comfortable wearing some protective gear if any of the chains break loose and decide to whip after me! I am one of those people that would rather be safe than sorry!
> 
> ...



You'll find a good selection of sawyer's chaps on Bailey's online catalog.


----------



## TimR (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought a pair of these from Baileys on sale (as they are now), and are comfortable...when I wear them. Good deal on them currently. Woodland Pro Chaps


----------



## Patrude (Apr 18, 2013)

brown down said:


> anyone know who makes real good protective leg chaps from say the ankle to the groin?
> 
> with the mill i built, i would feel real comfortable wearing some protective gear if any of the chains break loose and decide to whip after me! I am one of those people that would rather be safe than sorry!
> 
> ...



Not so much in the strict sense of ppg, "Deluth" catalog makes really tough working wear. They call it firehose cloth and their stuff is beyond durable. All well made and worth a good look. Theyre on line, Deluth catalog.com


----------



## Patrude (Apr 19, 2013)

brown down said:


> anyone know who makes real good protective leg chaps from say the ankle to the groin?
> 
> with the mill i built, i would feel real comfortable wearing some protective gear if any of the chains break loose and decide to whip after me! I am one of those people that would rather be safe than sorry!
> 
> ...



 I went on the Duluth site last night, they have a "firehose Material" work pants called Briar Patch which looks like it has protective outer covering that looks like chaps. Its worth a look. Kinda pricy but their stuff really lasts. Good luck with it


----------



## brown down (Apr 20, 2013)

Patrude said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know who makes real good protective leg chaps from say the ankle to the groin?
> ...


thanks guys i think i am going to go with the ones from baileys


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah ... this got me thinking. I have several trees I need to take down later this year ... so I ordered a set from Baileys


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2013)

brown down said:


> Patrude said:
> 
> 
> > brown down said:
> ...



I'm on my 5th set of chaps in 8 years and my 2nd or 3rd Woodland Pro set from Baileys. They're good but caution, they run short. I ordered long the first time and they didn't really cover the top of my ankles like I like. And I am short, so an average size or tall man needs to order longer than what he thinks he needs. 

.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a pair from Stihl that I like real well.

Bright orange you can find them anywhere you last had 
them..........lol

Dave


----------

